# Not Getting Employment Visa After Offer Letter



## Naheed Naim (May 29, 2015)

Hi

I am new to this forum and recently joined to discuss an issue. I was working in Dubai and had tried to get another job. I got the offer letter from a new company and they asked me to ask my previous employer to cancel my employment visa so they can apply for me on behalf of the new job. I did so and they asked me to exit and they would send me my visa to my hometown. Now I am waiting here for two months and I have checked the status of my visa online that it's approved but now the company seems not interested in paying the visa fee and cancel the visa. 

1. I just want to know that can i take any legal action against this as i have left the last job and had exit Dubai as per their suggestion. 

2. What is the procedure of file a complaint against the employer when I am not there in Dubai? Can Anyone do this to my behalf? Or is there any possibility to complain online?

Your suggestions will heartily appreciated


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Naheed Naim said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and recently joined to discuss an issue. I was working in Dubai and had tried to get another job. I got the offer letter from a new company and they asked me to ask my previous employer to cancel my employment visa so they can apply for me on behalf of the new job. I did so and they asked me to exit and they would send me my visa to my hometown. Now I am waiting here for two months and I have checked the status of my visa online that it's approved but now the company seems not interested in paying the visa fee and cancel the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There are a few confusing bits in your post - so please clarify the following:-
1) did your original sponsor cancel your visa with them before you left Dubai?
2) did your new company give you a signed offer letter and have they provided you with a signed contract of employment?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Offer letter has zero strength in UAE as far as I know. I don't believe you have any rights to complain based on an offer letter. They might have hired someone else. I would look for another job rather than waste my efforts in complaining.


----------



## Naheed Naim (May 29, 2015)

*Offer Letter*

Thanks for the reply Steve

My visa has been cancelled before I left Dubai

I am having the signed offer letter with the signed contract of employment


----------

